# 6900 announcement due in 2017?



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Generally, Ultegra is updated a year after DA, and 105 a year later etc. Given that DA9000 seems to have been crazy slow to come out since the announcement, especially the power meters, is the consensus that Ultegra 6900/6970 (if that's what they'll be called) will be announced this summer and released for sale at the end of the year, or not until 2018 announcement and release end of 2018?

What got me thinking about this, is my want to get a power meter at some point in the medium term. I was thinking Stages 6800, however 1) If 6900 is about to be released, then Stages often discount off the older models to clear stock once the new one is out. So I should wait a year, and 2) Possibly 6900 may have a power meter option ... if Shimano can get 9000 out.

Shimano must already know if they're doing a power meter in 6900. If not, I'm not really sure what improvements they'll make for 6900. 

Discuss...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I haven't asked recently but last I was told the new Ultegra will launch in May.

It will be years before Stages has a discount sale on 6800, don't hold your breath. You're wrong about them clearing out the previous generation as soon as the new comes out. Are the 9000 units on clearance now? I didn't think so. 9100 has been out for a while now, Stages has had 9100 units for months.

I've been told that the new Ultegra will not be carrying a power meter crank as an option, just Dura-Ace.

Keep in mind that I get my info from Shimano USA, which is not a part of Shimano Japan and they don't know much better than the rest of us. It's just hearsay until Japan releases something.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

The rumor is that it'll be an 8000 series, same way they realigned the numbering on DA, XT, and XTR.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I asked today about new stuff, I guess they're trying to get something ready for the first week of April. Probably not Ultegra, not sure what it is... nobody really knows anything around here :rolleyes5:


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> I asked today about new stuff, I guess they're trying to get something ready for the first week of April. Probably not Ultegra, not sure what it is... nobody really knows anything around here :rolleyes5:


Maybe something to go with the R785 gear shifters? Always struck me as odd that their di2 hydro shifters where not line branded.

Course puts me in a pickle since I'm doing an r785 di2 build immediately like.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

The 785s have already be replaced with the Dura Ace branded 9170. When Shimano launches a product with a number and not a name, it's to see how people will respond to it. If it does well, then it gets a name next time. If people hate it, well then at least it didn't hurt a product line's reputation. 
It's been hinted at over and over again that Ultegra will follow DA pretty closely and it should be happening later this year. No one will say anything if you ask them directly, but once you get them talking comfortably with you, they sometimes stop themselves mid-sentence and redirect.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> ...You're wrong about them clearing out the previous generation as soon as the new comes out. Are the 9000 units on clearance now? I didn't think so. 9100 has been out for a while now, Stages has had 9100 units for months.
> ....


Just basing that on what they did with the change from 5700 to 5800.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

rcb78 said:


> ...
> It's been hinted at over and over again that Ultegra will follow DA pretty closely and it should be happening later this year. ...


Interesting. I'm guessing that means ergonomic improvements for shifters, direct mount brake options, Di2 improvements with wiring/junction boxes etc ... but really, nothing game changing? Good to know.

I'll stick to my plan of getting a stages in the medium term, thinking spring/summer 2018.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

SNS1938 said:


> Interesting. I'm guessing that means ergonomic improvements for shifters, direct mount brake options, Di2 improvements with wiring/junction boxes etc ... but really, nothing game changing? Good to know.


That's what I'm hoping for, 9170 is a little much for my CX bike, but in Ultegra trim it would be a great fit. The E-Tube specific changes are supposed to trickle through the entire DI2 line. I don't think synchro shift will make it to 6770, but 6870 and 9070 will get it. Then as far as all the E-tube accessories, they will be fully compatible across the lines as firmware rolls out.


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm really hoping they stick to this alleged April/May release timeline (or at least an official announcement). I'm building up a bike this year and the money is slow in coming due to when I'm on schedule for standby at work (where I get my play money as it's outside the standard income/budget). I figure I'll have the money for the groupset in early June so by then I should know whether I should resign myself to picking up 6800 (hopefully on a bit more of a discount) or If I can get the latest shiny.

If I'm effectively forced to get 6800 I'll certainly be picking up the R9100 FD. It's cheap enough and I understand the integrated barrel adjuster is worth the price alone, on top of the additional general refinements.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Neolithic said:


> I'm really hoping they stick to this alleged April/May release timeline (or at least an official announcement). I'm building up a bike this year and the money is slow in coming due to when I'm on schedule for standby at work (where I get my play money as it's outside the standard income/budget). I figure I'll have the money for the groupset in early June so by then I should know whether I should resign myself to picking up 6800 (hopefully on a bit more of a discount) or If I can get the latest shiny.
> 
> If I'm effectively forced to get 6800 I'll certainly be picking up the R9100 FD. It's cheap enough and I understand the integrated barrel adjuster is worth the price alone, on top of the additional general refinements.


Odds are even of they announce it in April, parts for consumers won't be anything other than backordered for many months...


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

Marc said:


> Odds are even of they announce it in April, parts for consumers won't be anything other than backordered for many months...


In the immortal words of G.I. Joe, "Knowing is half the battle." If there's an April announcement that says shipments to integrators goes out in October with general availability in January 2018 then I go ahead with 6800 + FD-R9100. If integrators are "right now" with GA in July, then I'll wait and just get R8100 (or whatever it's called).

For me it all hinges on if/when there's an announcement in April/May.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

SNS1938 said:


>


Just when I thought Campy had a lock on ugly Shimano tops them once again.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Shimano launches new Ultegra R8000 groupset | road.cc

Details all there, it's 8000.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Really thought there'd be more chatter about this. 6800 is so common.

8000 looks good, and has a couple of little things I'd like, but in no way is motivating me to replace a 6800 setup that still works.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

There are three other threads on this topic....


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Migen21 said:


> There are three other threads on this topic....


I see, just not in the Shimano thread. I'll go looking for them, interested to see what the consensus is.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Migen21 said:


> There are three other threads on this topic....


This appears to be the first one started, and in the right place as well. 

Carry on


----------

